# i am having a lighting problem



## hbhatch (Dec 15, 2010)

the headlights have one low beam, on high beam the right side is on with the left low beam, all three right turn signals don't work, when the parking lights are on only the front lights work, and the right brake light is inop
any ideas on a fix
or any reasoning to the problem, please help
this is on a 2005 mini cooper, 2dr coupe


----------

